# 2nd hand interior fittings



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello all,
I am posting this on several RV and Motor home forums, so if you come across it again apologies.
We have an RV, a 2002 R-vision trial-late on a workhorse chassis.
Behind the passenger seat, right hand side we have 2 small round chairs, I am informed called captains chairs also a small table that folds up and into a shelf under a window.
We would like, if fees able, to take all this out and replace them with 2 two seater bench type seats with a table in between as seen in many motor homes, if possible.
To build from new would be financially prohibitive, so.
I know I have seen in the past in a related magazine the address of several firms that dismantle old RV’s/ motor homes when their usable life has expired, but cannot for the life of me find anything on the net related(I am not the brightest spark, internet wise).
If any of you can point me in any direction with the above I would be most grateful.
Regards Malcolm


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I googled "Scrapping motorhomes" and came up with several sources including [email protected] 
http://www.essexcaravanbreakers.co.uk/ 
Good Luck "Grumpjock"
Alan


----------



## 109369 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks a lot for that Alan, appreciate it.
malcolm


----------

